# A new video from Spongebob..........



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NQI3BSVOKM


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hahaha. That was hilarious. Perfect sync.. :rockon2:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Goofy Goober Rock is a great video too......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_QpfIYZ4BI&search=spongebob goofy


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

lol i dont even know what to think...:confused-smiley-010


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

The Goofy Goober ala I wanna rock was the kids favorite around here when that movie came out. When I played them the Twisted Sister original they started listening to that too....:rockon2:


----------

